# Amplificador "Williamson" original



## Rorschach (Oct 27, 2021)

Este amplificador fue creado por D.T.N. Williamson, y para aquella época (fines de la década del 40) se consideró el inicio de la Alta Fidelidad.

Pueden leer una breve historia de este amplificador, prestaciones, y características tecnicas, ver aquí: Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi


*Williamson Original  (año 1949)*




*Circuito original*





​*En un PDF que presento a continuación, que es una serie de publicaciones reimpresas de la famosa revista "Wireless World", en el cual está explicado todo lo concerniente para la construcción de dicho amplificador, desde la teoría, y la práctica.-*

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 28, 2021)

*Algunas imágenes de amplificadores Williamson originales, y Tipo Williamson :*


*Williamson Original




Tipo Williamson con 807, y transformador de salida Acrosound TO-290




Tipo Williamson, con transformador de salida UTC LS-63







Tipo Williamson, para restauración*

t​Imágenes extraídas de la Web


Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach **


----------

